# برنامج لتصميم الخلطه الاسفلتيه بأستخدام السوبر بيف لن تجده في مكان اخر



## crazycondor (29 يونيو 2010)

برنامج لتصميم الخلطه الاسفلتيه بأستخدام السوبر بيف لن تجده في مكان اخر ولتكن الافاده للجميع 
البرنامج شغال 100% البرنامج من رفعي وانا مجربه 
الرابط


http://www.mediafire.com/file/2mhtw5e5wu5/ePAVE3.exe


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (30 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا على مجهودك الرائع*​


----------



## المهندس ابوعامر (30 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا . وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود ونرجو الاستمرار ونطمح للمزيد


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (30 يونيو 2010)

رائع اخي العزيز وزميلي الغالي


----------



## abahre (6 يوليو 2010)

رائع وشكرا لك


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (19 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور علي هذ ا الجهد و شكر الله لك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (19 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الكيميائى الأزهرى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل و جزاك الله كل خير و ان امكن وتوفر لديك برنامج تصميم خلطات اسفلتية بطريقة مارشال سأكون ممتنا لك ان وفرته لنا مع التقدير


----------



## نايف المسعودي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## اعمير (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## R23 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك ألف عافية على مجهودك

*وياريت اذا في شرح للاستخدام 
او دليل او ملاحظات عن البرنامج..
*


----------



## فضل المالكي (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي لكن بالله اين الباسوورد اي كلمة المرور وعلى كل حال مشكور


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (20 نوفمبر 2011)

باسوورد ملف الاكسيل بعد اذن اخى صاحب الموضوع هو  adec12345


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (21 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Youssefeid (9 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووور وينها الباسووورد


----------



## فراج محمود (16 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكرا


----------



## sammaxt (19 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور يا أخينا وبارك الله فيك وفي والديك


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا عللى البرنامج


----------



## engineering king (15 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لك مليون مرة بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله


----------



## hawkar87 (16 فبراير 2013)

شكرا على جهودك الطيبة :15:


----------



## ودالبخيت (16 فبراير 2013)

مشكور يا باشا علي العمل الرائع وجزاك الله خيراً .


----------



## eng_amrfaisel (21 فبراير 2013)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (26 فبراير 2013)

مشكور على المجهود الجيد


----------



## Zorro14 (3 مارس 2013)

البرنامج محتاج باسوورد


----------



## rose.20109 (4 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ميساءء (30 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا . هل يوجد شرح لستخدام البرنامج


----------



## yhosain (14 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور اخى على جهدك المتميز


----------



## salsabeela (10 مارس 2014)

لكم جزيل الشكر والتحيه لكم مهندسينا الافاضل
مشروع تخرجي عن تحسين الخلطه الاسفلتيه باستخدام المطاط( كاوتشوك السيارات)
ارجو ممن لديه ما يفيدني في ذلك ان يمد لنا يد العون واني لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## asshafey (2 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا على البرنامج وجعل الله كل إفادة منه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## m arfa (3 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير 
شكرا


----------



## MAKLAD (6 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قانه 2 (6 ديسمبر 2014)

والله قمه في الابداع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدالعديني (8 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسام علام63 (24 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لقدنزلت البرنامج وعند فتحه طلب Pass word


----------



## بابلغيث (11 مارس 2015)

*كلمه السر*

ياريت ترفع لنا كلمه السر لبرنامج epave 3


----------



## بابلغيث (11 مارس 2015)

سامح سمير عبد الظاهر قال:


> باسوورد ملف الاكسيل بعد اذن اخى صاحب الموضوع هو  adec12345



شكرا جزيلا لك اخ سامح


----------

